# prozac....??? please help



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

it has been about 5 weeks now that i have been on prozac, and I feel like I'm getting worse, so they keep upping my dose , i'm now on 80 miligrams, and if anything i feel worse. can anyone please share their experiences if they have any?? i'm desperate. should i start to get off it .... or ride this out longer?? i'm soooo scared. help


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

lindsayloo said:


> it has been about 5 weeks now that i have been on prozac, and I feel like I'm getting worse, so they keep upping my dose , i'm now on 80 miligrams, and if anything i feel worse. can anyone please share their experiences if they have any?? i'm desperate. should i start to get off it .... or ride this out longer?? i'm soooo scared. help


In my unprofessional opinion, you should immediately cease usage of this shitty drug. Prozac is mostly made of fluoride. I've heard it is about 90% Fluoride. Fluoride of a long term will calcify your pineal gland. Short term it will make you pacified and docile. There is fluoride added to our tap water for this reason. And the first to do that to water supply was by the Nazis in Concentration Camps, for the reason of pacifying the people there. Anyway, I was on Prozac when I was younger (before DP). And I wouldn't be shocked if it helped contribute to me developing DP later on in life. If it's making you feel worse then you should just stop.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

lindsayloo said:


> it has been about 5 weeks now that i have been on prozac, and I feel like I'm getting worse, so they keep upping my dose , i'm now on 80 miligrams, and if anything i feel worse. can anyone please share their experiences if they have any?? i'm desperate. should i start to get off it .... or ride this out longer?? i'm soooo scared. help


Prozac did not help my depression very well. I took 40 mg. 
80 mg sounds like a lot.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

The doc kept upping my dose too until i told him it was making everything worse for me.


----------



## lindsayloo (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks guys... idk... if it is making my dp and panic attacks worse than i'm thinking its just not working.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

lindsayloo said:


> thanks guys... idk... if it is making my dp and panic attacks worse than i'm thinking its just not working.


I agree with you. My panic attacks increased with Prozac.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

lindsayloo said:


> thanks guys... idk... if it is making my dp and panic attacks worse than i'm thinking its just not working.


The problem is that people go on Antidepresants thinking it will cure dp. Medication cannot cure dp because dp is not an illness. It's a natural defense mechanism of the brain. You CANNOT CURE A NATURAL DEFENSE MECHANISM. Period. End of Story. IMO, no one should take medication expecting it to cure or even make your dp better. You should take medication expecting it only to help with your depression and anxiety. If this medication isn't helping and you feel like you NEED to be on medication for those issues, try a different one but only with the outlook of it not curing/helping your dp.

Also, do NOT just stop taking an 80 mg dose of prozac. You need to wean off of it or it could possible cause a lot of issues with your brain chemicals.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah absolutely quit PROZAC but dont quit cold turkey. Fuckin doctors still prescribing Prozac after all the studies and evidence of its evilness. I bet you are under 18, for some reason Prozac (last time I checked) is one of the few or the only antidepressant approved/recommended for the use in people under 18. Which is fucking weird since it is the antidepressant from hell.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay you are not under 18. Thats good.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

The only antidepressant that helped me was Lexapro. And it only helped my panic attacks.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

for me ALL SSRIs suck. and even if you are depressed and they help that..who can stand the side effects??? not being able to cum or having to work to the point of exhaustion to do it







....ummmm no thanks.


----------

